# Why no head feeling?



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Do most of you experience not having a head or face? Or what does that mean? How can you feel like you don't have a head? Does this mean it's super severe? I have read that before. I mean I get it it's there but it isn't at the same time. Please help!!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yes i struggled with that for a while. It also really freaked me out and bothered me that no matter what i do or think, i always have an expression on my face. But i couldn't feel it or control it so i was scared of looking super weird all the time.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I've had this symptom in the past and it also bothered me a lot when I had it. I felt as if my head wasn't on my shoulders anymore for whatever reason, but this sensation has long left me.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

Good to know other people have/had it


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

I have it and it's been more severe in the past but it's still very bad for me. I also have this feeling in my limbs. It's my worst symptom. My newest idea about it is that it is possibly caused by an up regulation of Kappa opioid receptors. So DP is like a built in stress response that involves several parts of the brain causing various types of physical and emotional numbness. Maybe on the physical end of the numbness is these overactive kappa receptors. There are several different types of opioid receptors in the brain some of which are involved when you take opiates like morphine, heroin, ect. These opiates use endorphins to numb physical pain. So the numbing we experience is from a certain type of opiate receptor causing physical numbness like opiates do. Also the kappa opiate receptor has been shown to be linked to dissociative states and even interacts with THC. Studies have shown that some people who have taken the drugs Naloxone or or Naltrexone have had great improvement in their dp symptoms. These drugs at the right doses work as Kappa opioid receptor antagonists meaning they block off the receptor. Some even claim that naloxone cured them fully. You can look these studies up to see for yourself. Anyway just the guess I have about it. I'd like to try an injection of Naloxone someday but it is hard to get.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

I think this can be also reason of not being okay the way you look. Like you have becomed so blind to see that, that you just think your face is gone but the actual reason is that you feel ugly.


----------



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

DPFighter said:


> I have it and it's been more severe in the past but it's still very bad for me. I also have this feeling in my limbs. It's my worst symptom. My newest idea about it is that it is possibly caused by an up regulation of Kappa opioid receptors. So DP is like a built in stress response that involves several parts of the brain causing various types of physical and emotional numbness. Maybe on the physical end of the numbness is these overactive kappa receptors. There are several different types of opioid receptors in the brain some of which are involved when you take opiates like morphine, heroin, ect. These opiates use endorphins to numb physical pain. So the numbing we experience is from a certain type of opiate receptor causing physical numbness like opiates do. Also the kappa opiate receptor has been shown to be linked to dissociative states and even interacts with THC. Studies have shown that some people who have taken the drugs Naloxone or or Naltrexone have had great improvement in their dp symptoms. These drugs at the right doses work as Kappa opioid receptor antagonists meaning they block off the receptor. Some even claim that naloxone cured them fully. You can look these studies up to see for yourself. Anyway just the guess I have about it. I'd like to try an injection of Naloxone someday but it is hard to get.


Haha you always trying to be smart/Scientist ! I like you but please listen to me it's not gonna work like that I have get rid of 1000 of my symptoms only by forgetting about them 
The more I think about it now the less I understand 
Meds won't do shit I had have severe headaches and the only thing that could help me was happiness I know it's hard to be happy but I try my best and it works


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

mmdpri said:


> Haha you always trying to be smart/Scientist ! I like you but please listen to me it's not gonna work like that I have get rid of 1000 of my symptoms only by forgetting about them
> The more I think about it now the less I understand
> Meds won't do shit I had have severe headaches and the only thing that could help me was happiness I know it's hard to be happy but I try my best and it works


lol this guy


----------

